# [grub2] czasami nie działa

## boo

Mam problem z grubem-2.00-r2.

System czasem startuje, czasem nie (najczęściej muszę włączać 2-3 razy zanim się uruchomi, nie wiem od czego zależy czy się uruchomi).

Dzieje się to na różnych kernelach i wersjach gruba. Używam UEFI (bez UEFI miałem malutkie problemy z windowsem7).

grub.cfg

```
menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-f0afe7a4-a984-4597-99d7-95c1cd4f3ed2' {

        load_video

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_gpt

        insmod btrfs

        set root='hd0,gpt4'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  f0afe7a4-a984-4597-99d7-95c1cd4f3ed2

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f0afe7a4-a984-4597-99d7-95c1cd4f3ed2

        fi

        echo    'Wczytywanie systemu Linux 3.9.2-gentoo...'

        linux   /boot/kernel-3.9.2-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro  

}

```

Grub dochodzi do linijki :  echo    'Wczytywanie systemu Linux 3.9.2-gentoo...' i się zawiesza.

fstab

```

UUID=f0afe7a4-a984-4597-99d7-95c1cd4f3ed2 /    btrfs           defaults,nodev,noatime,space_cache,compress=lzo,inode_cache,ssd,discard 0 1

tmpfs                  /var/tmp        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid    0 0

tmpfs                  /tmp            tmpfs           nodev,nosuid    0 0

UUID=FE9D-47CC          /boot/efi       vfat            defaults,noatime,discard,noauto   0 2

UUID=a59183ab-5d05-464f-b954-79e3f978c50b /mnt/magazyn    btrfs           defaults,nodev,noatime,space_cache,compress=lzo,inode_cache,subvol=magazyn  0 1

UUID=a59183ab-5d05-464f-b954-79e3f978c50b /mnt/posprzatac    btrfs           defaults,nodev,noatime,space_cache,compress=lzo,inode_cache  0 1

UUID=a59183ab-5d05-464f-b954-79e3f978c50b /home/radek/Pobrane    btrfs           defaults,nodev,noatime,space_cache,compress=lzo,inode_cache,subvol=Pobrane  0 1

```

Podejrzewam problem z btrfs, albo złą instalację gruba

```

 grub2-install --target=x86_64-efi --root-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot/efi/EFI --bootloader-id=GRUB2 --no-floppy --modules=part_gpt --modules=btrfs --modules=gzio

```

edit:

Po aktualizacji biosu i kernela widać znaczącą poprawę (komputer się nie włączył tylko dwa razy). Nie wiem co bardziej pomogło (prawdopodobnie nowszy kernel).

----------

